# Easy Lamp Post out of recycled containers



## Mistress Lee (Sep 19, 2009)

Supplies (for two posts)
_4 coffee canisters
2 animal cracker canisters
2 oatmeal canisters
2 clear plastic soda bottles.
Paint (Black, Brown, Yellow)
Painter's tape
2 Battery powered candles (tea lights or LEDs would work too)
Paper mache stuff
Tin foil rolled into 2 small balls_









1. Stack up your canisters and tape them together









2. I used paper mache paste mixed with black on newspaper strips paint to smooth out the imperfections (like logo imprints and tapelines) and the parts where the canisters connect.









3. Cut off the tops of your clear plastic bottles and cut out window patterns out. Tape to top canister.









4. Use tape to form the top of the lantern part and tape the tin foil balls to the top too. Smooth out all the tapelines out with paper mache.


----------



## Mistress Lee (Sep 19, 2009)

5. Paint it black! Once it dried I cut a hole into the top to put my candle through. The candles were choir lights for children that my church was throwing away. I got lucky~

















6. Brown, yellow, and a little black partly mixed paint. (By partly mixed, I mean, don't mix it all into one solid color) Use that to dirty up age the windows around the candles by dabbing it on with a wadded paper towel. I also dabbed it around the body of the post to dirty it up.









7. Finally I sprayed it down with a clear coat seal. This should help protect it from weather (and as a plus- it fogged up the windows and aged it even more. Yay!)

I'll post some better pics outside once it stops raining.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the how-to.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW, those are neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mistress Lee (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks ^^ I'm glad you like it.
I'm thinking it would look good between fence posts around a grave yard.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a good idea ... or a creepy old overgrown park with a bench scene. How tall are they?


----------



## Mistress Lee (Sep 19, 2009)

3 feet and 8 inches









heres a better pic of them


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Those are pretty cool,I might make me some of these


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Like your lights. Will be a good touch at night.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Those are cool! I like them a lot


----------



## Mistress Lee (Sep 19, 2009)

thank you everyone ^^


----------

